# Netzfilter und Drosseln am Frequenzumrichter un vier Drehstrommotoren



## fetter_Homer (27 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne eine Steuerung entwickeln, bei der bis zu vier Motoren (je 2,2 kW, Y 400 V, 5,04 A) parallel laufen sollen. Sie sollen direkt über Schütze geschaltet werden, bzw. soll einer von den vier (variabel) an einen FU angeschlossen werden. Die maximale Leitungslänge beträgt weniger als zehn Meter. Jetzt wäre meine Frage, welche zusätzlichen Bauteile ich einbauen sollte? Netzfilter, Motordrossel, Netzdrossel?
Bisher gibt es einen Frequenzumrichter, der manuell an den gewünschten Motor angesteckt wird. Der hat keine weiteren Schutzmaßnahmen und es funktioniert auch alles. Daher bin ich unsicher, inwieweit sich in meinem Fall zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen rentieren?

Außerdem würde ich gerne den Steuerungskasten, in dem sich alles abspielen soll, mit einem Hauptschalter vollständig vom Netz trennen. Kann das für den Motor oder den FU schädlich sein, wenn diese gerade laufen oder ist das kein Problem? Ansonsten müsste ich mir wohl noch was einfallen lassen, wie der Benutzer zuerst die Motoren abschaltet...

Ihr merkt, ich kenne mich mit FUs bisher eher theoretisch aus und habe kaum praktische Erfahrungen damit gemacht 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dr. Vacon (28 März 2015)

Hallo Peter,

wenn Du einen FU mit integrierter Netzdrossel und  (wenigstens C2, besser C1-) Funkentstörfilter nimmst, bist Du  vorschriftenmäßig erstmal auf der sicheren Seite.
Wenn sich nun bei  Deinen Tests mit "Deinem" FU keine Probleme zeigen (v.a. Störungen anderer Verbraucher durch  den FU), ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Netzdrossel, vor allem aber der  Funkentstörfilter dienen hauptsächlich dem EMV-Schutz anderer an das  Netz angeschlossener Verbraucher.
Ob Du bei 10 m Motorkabel noch eine  Motordrossel einsetzen muß, hängt vom Motor (dessen Wicklungsisolation)  ab. Bei Markenmotoren sollte eine MD nicht notwendig sein.
Solltest Du vorhaben, unter Last im FU-Ausgang zu schalten (was FU gar nicht mögen),  kann eine MD die Schaltspitzen dämpfen.
Wenn  Du, auch unter Last, die Netzversorgung zum FU öffnest, sollte das kein  Problem für den FU sein. Entweder er erkennt sofort auf  Netzphasenfehler oder er läuft weiter, seine Zwischenkreisspannung sinkt  ab und er schaltet dann (einige Sekunden später) mit  Unterspannungsfehler ab und geht dann auch komplett aus. Ab da trudelt  der Motor dann aus.
Gruß
Mathias


----------



## weißnix_ (29 März 2015)

Das hört sich nach industriellem Einsatz an.
Eine Netzfreischalteinrichtung (Hauptschalter) ist auf jeden Fall erforderlich. Dazu gehören dann vermutlich diverse Personenschutzvorrichtungen (NOT-AUS, evtl. Schutzklappen an bewegten Teilen).
Die EMV-Geschichte durfte das kleinste deiner Probleme sein.

Das Stichwort für die Forensuche heißt Risikobewertung.


----------



## fetter_Homer (29 März 2015)

Hallo Mathias,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.



Dr. Vacon schrieb:


> wenn Du einen FU mit integrierter Netzdrossel und (wenigstens C2, besser C1-) Funkentstörfilter nimmst, bist Du vorschriftenmäßig erstmal auf der sicheren Seite.


Ich habe mal diesen FU ins Auge gefasst: Von einer Netzdrossel lese ich hier nichts: hat er demnach keine oder gibt es dafür noch andere Bezeichnungen? Wobei ich hier nicht streng nach Vorschrift arbeiten muss - knorzen will ich allerdings auch nicht 

Danke und Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dr. Vacon (29 März 2015)

Peter, 

ich denke, Dein FU hat keine ND. Du hast Dir aber schon  ein Markenfabrikat ausgesucht und bei dem Leistungsbereich sollte es  auch ohne ND keine wirklichen Probleme geben.
Das, was Vorredner schrieb, gehört natürlich beachtet.

Ob  die ND in den FU eingebaut ist oder nicht, hat auch (nicht nur) was mit  Marketing und generell angepeiltem Einsatzbereich des FU seitens des  Herstellers zu tun.
Mit ND wird die Standzeit der FU-internen  Komponenten, vor allem der Zwischenkreiskondensatoren, verlängert. Und,  natürlich, werden die Netzrückwirkungen des FU in das Speisenetz  verringert (bei 2,2 kW wird das allerdings wirklich minimal sein).
Ich  denke: nimm den FU und baue Deine Umschaltung mit ausreichend  Verzugszeiten auf. Erst dem FU, wenn er den ersten Motor versorgt, die  Reglerfreigabe wegnehmen, dann Verzugszeit (ca. 1 s) zum Abbau der  Motor-Restspannung abwarten,  dann umschalten auf anderen Motor, dann  Reglerfreigabe an FU geben, eventuell "Fangen im Lauf" beim FU  aktivieren, wenn der zu startende Motor bereits dreht oder drehen  könnte.
Gruß zurück und viel Erfolg.
Mathias


----------



## doctorVLT (31 März 2015)

Hi,

wie meine Kollegen schon sagten sollte Netz und FU Betrieb verriegelt sein....dass es nicht (auch nicht mikrosekunden kurz) beides aktiv ist. Verzögerungszeit über relais und Lastloses Schalten bitte. Die meisten FU´s sind zwar am Ausgang schaltfest und erkennen Kurzschluss usw aber dann wenigstens mit etwas Kabel und einigen Ohm Widerstand und zudem nicht beliebig oft.
Ansonsten sind 10m recht wenig. Hatte schon 15 Lüfter a 50m Motorkabel.....ging aber schief da  Gesamtlänge als Summe je nach Fu so 50 bis 150 bzw. 300m sein darf. Mit Sinusfilter dann länger wegen fehlender geschirmten Kabeln und daher weniger kapazitive Belastung.

Wichtig ist.....am besten gleiche Motoren und gleicher Verschaltung und dann sollte Summe dieser Leistungen unter der des FU´s liegen . Gleiches gilt für den Strom. Frequenz, Drehzahl (wenn Verschiedene dann die Mitte) und Spannung natürlich einfach eingeben. Meist ist dann keine Vectorregeleung und Schlupfausgleich möglich....aber SKALAR reicht mest aus...einfach U/f Regelung.

Gruß
DOC


----------

